# Back of router table



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Is there any way I can get a picture of the back of your router table you use on the show? I have seen the front all this time and I"d like to see the back for a change. Also, I have a PC8529 I plan to use and would like to know where to get some wrenches for it. Great show, keep up the great work.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Dr.Zook said:


> Is there any way I can get a picture of the back of your router table you use on the show? I have seen the front all this time and I"d like to see the back for a change. Also, I have a PC8529 I plan to use and would like to know where to get some wrenches for it. Great show, keep up the great work.


 Check:
www.oak-park.com

wrenches?
www.portercable.com/index.asp?e=227&search_expr=8529&pg=0&search_posted_form=1

Hope that helps,

Ed


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Ed for your quick reply, but this post was intended for Bob & Rick. 1st there are no pictures of B&R's table on the Oak Park web site (back side that is). 2nd I like the looks of the wrenches B7 R use. They are straight and seem to be thicker than those from PC. Thanks again. Dave


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

You can get wrenches here.

http://www.woodpeck.com/offsetwrenches.html


----------



## jdoolitt (Sep 10, 2004)

Here is a picture from the plans included in the 890 kit. Note: I don't think it's appropriate to post the dimensions or details from the plans - but this should give you an idea of what's behind there..

Please delete the picture if it's not cool that I posted it (and apologies).


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Dr.Zook said:


> Thanks Ed for your quick reply, but this post was intended for Bob & Rick. 1st there are no pictures of B&R's table on the Oak Park web site (back side that is). 2nd I like the looks of the wrenches B7 R use. They are straight and seem to be thicker than those from PC. Thanks again. Dave


 Sorry,

Please see the small image of the back side of the table from the oak-park site (attached), a full set of plans I think are $3.95.

It has been the procedure here to have anyone answer questions if they are in the public fourm, if you want only answers from BobandRick maybe use a private message.

Ed


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Here I am coming late to the party sorry Dr. Zook. Does the exploded view help you? I will be faster on the draw next time.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Dr.Zook said:


> Is there any way I can get a picture of the back of your router table you use on the show? I have seen the front all this time and I"d like to see the back for a change. Also, I have a PC8529 I plan to use and would like to know where to get some wrenches for it. Great show, keep up the great work.


 Hi again,

Did you ever get your wrench question answered? Were the wrench you wanted found on the site someone suggested?

 I was picturing two wrenches either taped or heat shunk together that I have seen used, ie the PC web site to find a second/third wrench.

Ed


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Dr. Zook, if you get the plans from Oak-Park you can see how the back of the table looks like. I built my router table from those plans and I am glad I did. Those are great plans. If you get the latest Porter-Cable router, it comes with a software with plans in it also. If you or anyone else want to see how the table looks like after being built I can take a picture of mine and post it. Later...


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Boricua said:


> Dr. Zook, if you get the plans from Oak-Park you can see how the back of the table looks like. I built my router table from those plans and I am glad I did. Those are great plans. If you get the latest Porter-Cable router, it comes with a software with plans in it also. If you or anyone else want to see how the table looks like after being built I can take a picture of mine and post it. Later...


 I have seen at least two posts here asking about what the back looks like so maybe if you took a picture and posted it......

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

reible said:


> I have seen at least two posts here asking about what the back looks like so maybe if you took a picture and posted it......
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ed



reible, I will do that. I will take a picture of my router table tonight and post it on a new thread. I am going to post two pictures, one of the front of the table and the other of the back. Later...


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob & Rick,
First: Thanks to all who posted replys to me.
Second: I have plans for the table, I have the table top, I have the new suction system, I have all I need to build the router table. I just wanted to see what your table looked like from the back. (The one used on the show) I didn't know that it was going to be such an ordeal to get one picture or I would not have asked. I am sorry, I apologize for the incovenience I have caused to this forum. Dr.Zook


----------

